

Motivational Quote(s) For Entreprenuers - Jsarokin

Entrepreneurs are simply those who understand that there is little difference between obstacle and opportunity and are able to turn both to their advantage. - Niccolò Machiavelli<p>One of my personal favorite quotes. I'd be interested in seeing some quotes that resonate with other founders.
======
Jsarokin
Entrepreneurship is living a few years of your life like most people won't, so
that you can spend the rest of your life like most people can't. - Anon.

Failure defeats losers, but inspires winners. - Robert T. Kiyosaki

Some people dream of great accomplishments, while others stay awake and do
them. - Anon.

An entrepreneur tends to bite off a little more than he can chew hoping he'll
quickly learn how to chew it. - Roy Ash

------
paulcarneyjr
Lead, follow or get out of the way. - Thomas Paine

~~~
Jsarokin
Great quote. Be the wolf not the sheep :)

